# Game 26: Hornets @ Heat (12/13/10 7:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Monday, December 13, 2010 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    

*Heat Bench*
Mario Chalmers
Eddie House
James Jones
Joel Anthony
Mike Miller
Jamaal Magloire
Udonis Haslem
Juwan Howard
Erick Dampier
Dexter Pittman​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good game to see if our early season problems, PG penetration and inside D, are any better. The hornets killed us in both.

Hornets are another over .500 team as well, but have struggled since their great 8-0 start.

Let's hope we can keep CP3 under control some and not have Okafor go 12-13 against us..


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Good measuring stick game to see how much the team has actually progressed. Should be able to make CP3's job a lot harder this time around, with a healthy chalmers and a more organized interior defense.

Hornets are playing bad right now though, and it would be just the way for them to have a great game against the Heat. But I have to believe Lebron and Wade won't let us lose to them again.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

We have to win this game if we want to legitimately say that we are not pretenders.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh off the glass to start


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Any links?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh hits again


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nevermind all good


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Chris Bosh beginning with ownership.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Too fancy Dwyane...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That lob was way too high, Dwyane.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, botched easy fast break opportunity


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

DWade is a master in the post. LBJ could take a few pointers there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice post move and pump fake by Wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

2-2 for Wade


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Chalmers and/or Arroyo get one free pass on a botched fast break tonight since Dwyane screwed that one up so hard


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh hits the J. Nice pass by Arroyo


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh. Feelin' it.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LBJ got the yips in close


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

3 blocks for Z!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great D by Z


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Carlos for 33333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great D by Z


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Arroyo from the corner, kaboom!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron missing gimme's.

Great Z D around the basket.

Arroyo...the three point specialist? I'm not ready to buy it, but I like it


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Open court, in-your-face slam for Dwyane. Wow!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dammit I missed it


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Zzzzz


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

There you go LBJ


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron sticking a 15-footer is a good sign early.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Strong drive by CB


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

4,500^

The countdown is on folks.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

bad foul by Damp


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Zone D giving us problems right now


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ Yep. Zone killing us right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice drive by Lebron


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice drive for LeBron, but he really gets hit a lot without foul calls. Our defensive rebounding has looked assy tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ for 33333


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

James ****ing Jones


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damp with the layup. Nice pass by Mario.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

25-23 Miami after 1

Gotta rebound better.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Yep difference in the game right now is rebounding.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat now got to a zone...and get a 3 second call against them


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Come on Joel you know better than that


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

How does Joel Anthony do that? His misses are incredible


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel is just useless on offense...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice and1 by Bosh


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade2Bosh said:


> nice and1 by Joel


hahaha


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^:laugh: caught me before the edit. I was so pissed off at his previous miss that I still had it on my mind 

Gray just abused Joel..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sweet J by Wade


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice outlet by Bosh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Refs suck


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade go into angry mode for the rest of the game please


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

WAHT THE ****!!!! hat's a clear path foul!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hornets suck on offense but are hitting their shots tonight

Wade is pissed.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good, hard foul by Jack. I had no problem with it.

Dumb T though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Why is Wade so bad from the line this year?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Rebounding is killing us.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rebounding is horrible tonight


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sweet drive by Wade


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Okafor really knows how to own us inside


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Heat are getting killed on that double team where they do a soft trap and then just freeze. They need to double team to make Paul give it up immedietely. Instead they are allowing him to just sit there and find the open man.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Can't get any damn stops


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I feel like im watching a game from 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

big 3 by Wade


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

They are hitting tough shots too


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just cant get stops right now against what is statistically one of the worst offenses in the NBA.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Defense defense defense. That's what is killing us. I'd switch Lebron and Wade--put Lebron on Bellinelli. That might help. Bosh also needs to show harder on Paul and recover quicker.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Dwade showing some leadership there. Gathering everyone up and telling them to pick it up to close the half out hard.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, he swished all 3.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Dwyane hits all 3


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

****ing rebounding!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow that was a heartbreaking rebound by West. Defense was great on that possession.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade for 33333

single handedly keeping this game close


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade is going nuts, singlehandedly keeping us in this game


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

It's the Dwade show! Lebron needs to step up now.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade needs to rip into them at halftime. I expect another crazy defensive quarter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a drive by Wade

54-53 Hornets at the half

Wade with 24 in the half.

Getting outrebounded by 12. Gotta get stops, hope the Hornets come back down to earth and play closer to their shooting averages and REBOUND.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice J by Carlos


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sweet pass!

Carlos2Bosh


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow slick pass by Arroyo. Good job trailing by CB1


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

West is killing us


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

How is David West shooting 7-14? He is making EVERYTHING.

Except that shot.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Need Lebron to drive more like he just did.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

They've been playing zone most of the night but only 8 mins for JJ


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We get a stop then cant rebound...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Ok seriously David West is not that good of a rebounder, get a body on him


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Belinelli is just blowing by Wade with the same pump fake move.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice drive by Bosh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

West is Millsaping us


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Yes Bosh drive hard to the rack


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lebron should be boarding better than he is.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

There you go Lebron!

Nice and1. great screen by Damp


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Lebron just got outjumped by Okafor on that one


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another great drive by Lebron


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I am so sick of David West


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a shot by Lebron!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Lebron pulls an Anthony Carter


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

What a sick shot


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That LeBron shot may be the most ridiculous I've ever seen/


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

That has to wake up the Heat and the crowd, COME ON


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Insane shot. This is going to be a close game. No blowout tonight. Gonna have to continue to execute.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We just cant get consecutive stops in this game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This team shot 14% in yesterday's 1st half..


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow we got a stop with 3 point lead


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good to see Lebron getting much more aggressive


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another stop! 2 in a row


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ and1!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lebron!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Yes Lebron yesssssssss


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LBJ is PUMPED


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

James Jones gets it done


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ draws the charge.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

James ****ing Jones

on defense


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Good end to the quarter


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

82-75 Miami after 3

Lebron had what's becoming a norm. A big 3rd quarter.

Gotta continue getting these stops and rebounds.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

It's just so exciting when we get a stop and a rebound in this game


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice play by Damp to get us the 2nd possession.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

beautiful hook by Bosh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice Bosh!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Skirmish?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah [email protected]


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Lets go Chris!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh hits the J!

11pt lead

timeout NO


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Boshhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Skirmish?


Skirmish! :rock:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

PoetLaureate said:


> It's just so exciting when we get a stop and a rebound in this game


No kidding. We're a devastating team when we rebound.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh with the great D


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Eww Bosh


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

LBJ out, Wade in


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Chris Bosh is dominating defensively right now. Like a ninja


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh with another good defensive possession.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Chris Bosh 1 gettin dirty out there


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Holy **** Bosh on defense


MARIOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh again on D!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Reeeeooooo


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

That feels like game over


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

-Rio has gotten better at attacking and finishing this year

-Bosh plays great man D when focused

-Imagine if you could cross Dwyane's skill-level and attacking tenacity with LeBron's talent-level and body. Wow. They both already have the best body-control in the L.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow Bosh. Amazing 4th quarter D by Bosh right now.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Bosh finally playing some good D! Impressed with his work on West in the 4th!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

ahha and now Lebron comes in. It must suck to play this team


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Look at Lebron with that man D


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Skirmish!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the J!

17pt lead!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

DWade is plain nasty when he's mad.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dwyane wants that ECPOTM award. The week was not enough for him.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Im not even sure Rio is a better 3pt shooter than Carlos anymore


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hornets now missing everything


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I hate the way Eric says "belly nelly"


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

BOSH!

2 rebounds away from a double double


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Wade owned the second, Lebron the third, Bosh the fourth!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Lebron trying a little showtime there.

Wade hustles back, awesome.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Look at that hustle!!! BOSH!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade was so close to getting on a poster right there. He also got away with an obvious foul


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Do you guys think Wade fouled Ariza on that? I'm surprised Ariza didn't get any freethrows.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Definitely a foul, but oh well


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hornets have 4 points so far in this quarter.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Damp only has 2 pts 3 rebs but he has been a force


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

It was definitely a foul, but oh well. The Hornets got away with some fouls in the first half. Wade's just lucky because that would have been an epic poster.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, that was late as hell.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Awful call


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Sloppy offensive quarter, but the D has been excellent


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

starting to stagnate. Hornets creeping back


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron has 5 of our 6 turnovers. How bout that.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Lebron missed Wade on another alley


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Okafor fouls out. 9 and 6 for him. Big difference from the 1st game.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade/Bron/Bosh with 75+ for the 4th game in a row


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Only thing left right now is to win by double digits and keeping that streak alive.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

big 3 done for the night :clap:


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Need some clutch Arroyo baskets to maintain the double digit win


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damp!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Damp


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That'll do it. Heat are gonna win by double digits.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

9 straight by double digits!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Double digit streak lives on.

9 in a row!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 96-84

9 in a row, all by double digits.

Heat D stepped up in the 2nd half. Hornets end up scoring 84, which is what opponents had been averaging against us in this winning streak, and they held the Hornets to 42%.

Hard decision for POTG. Wade kept us in the game by himself in the 1st half but Chris completely shut down West in the 4th and got the big double double.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

W00t!!!!!


Did I hear this right? Is this 9 win streak by double digits a record in the NBA?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Bosh gets my vote. Wade had a lot of points but Bosh filled up the stat sheet and had a huge 4th. 23/11/3 on 10/18 like a Bosh.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Bosh is starting to look like a max player.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, I go with Bosh for POTG as well.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

CB1 it is.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Come on, it's Wade for POTG. He went nuts in the 2nd quarter when we looked like we would lose this game and nobody else was able to score. Look at his ridiculous efficiency. Bosh was nice but Wade was so much better.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

You guys are crazy! You all must have the worst short-term memory I've ever encountered.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We were -12 at one point in rebounding and end up at just -4. So good to see them pick up the rebounding later on in the game.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Shao - we know you have mad Wade love, and Wade was terrific. But Bosh hit the biggest shots of the night and kept West scoreless in the 4th, while having 23/11/3.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Also Bosh's last 4 rebounds came in garbage time.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Wade County said:


> Shao - we know you have mad Wade love, and Wade was terrific. But Bosh hit the biggest shots of the night and kept West scoreless in the 4th, while having 23/11/3.


Lol, Wade hit the biggest shots of the night. How is one shot in the 4th when we're already up by 10 bigger than 20 points in the 2nd quarter when we're about to fall behind and everybody's body language starts to suck again. You all are too much in love with meaningless stats.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

They were both great tonight. Bosh happened to do his damage when the game was on the line so that's why he got my vote. He shut down West, hit a couple of big shots and ended the night with a double double.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

As much as I loved Bosh in this game, I gotta give Wade the POTG. How can he go 20pts in one quarter and keep us in the game while we made dumb defensive lapses and not be POTG?

I hope to see more of this Bosh.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Wade2Bosh said:


> They were both great tonight. Bosh happened to do his damage *when the game was on the line* so that's why he got my vote.


In the 4th quarter when the game was already over? Well, I can't fight against windmills. I guess I'll have to accept the Bosh pity POTG award.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So its now 3-2 Bosh.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shaoxia said:


> In the 4th quarter when the game was already over? Well, I can't fight against windmills. I guess I'll have to accept the Bosh pity POTG award.


Dont downplay Bosh's game to big up Wade's. They were both great tonight. Bosh's D to start the 4th completely put the game out of reach.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Dee-Zy said:


> As much as I loved Bosh in this game, I gotta give Wade the POTG. How can he go 20pts in one quarter and keep us in the game while we made dumb defensive lapses and not be POTG?
> 
> I hope to see more of this Bosh.


Exactly, it seems like Wade has to play like Jordan to get POTG, while Bosh just needs to have an OK game. This is not the MIP award, it's the MVP.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Dont downplay Bosh's game to big up Wade's. They were both great tonight. Bosh's D to start the 4th completely turned the game around.


I'm not downplaying his game. His defense was bad in the first half, but I guess what happens in the first half of a game doesn't count.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shaoxia said:


> I'm not downplaying his game. His defense was bad in the first half, but I guess what happens in the first half of a game doesn't count.


Against Paul, where we had our bigs showing on all pick and rolls, its hard to blame Bosh or any of our bigs for West's numbers. They had our D scrambing and out of position. Which is also why we had the rebounding problems.

Again, they were both great. Quit trying to act like Wade was a no brainer here.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Quit trying to act like Wade was a no brainer here.


Apparently he wasn't. You definitely need a brain to see he was the best player. :lol:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I'm going Bosh for POTG. His defense in the fourth and rebounding were what really turned the tide. Though all of the big three had their moments.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

These are the best arguments to have


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

smh.

Wade had 1 amazing quarter. Bosh had a more rounded statline and was consistent throughout the game.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

My vote is for Wade but to be fair I only caught parts of this game.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Wade County said:


> smh.
> 
> Wade had 1 amazing quarter. Bosh had a *more rounded statline* and was consistent throughout the game.


Yeah, that's the most important thing. I judge a player's worth by watching games. And without Wade we would have gotten blown out. But let's stop arguing, just give Bosh his undeserved POTG.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Who is excited for a meaningful game against the NY KNICKERBOCKERS for once? Seems like a lifetime since the rivalry had any juice.

By the way, is there some rule against having CO-MVPs? That would settle the argument quickly.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Paul had 11-8-5 on 3-10 shooting. I dont remember us ever holding him down that well in the past. Awesome job by the D tonight.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Heated said:


> Who is excited for a meaningful game against the NY KNICKERBOCKERS for once? Seems like a lifetime since the rivalry had any juice.
> 
> By the way, is there some rule against having CO-MVPs? That would settle the argument quickly.


I am excited about the game.
No need for co-mvps, Bosh won the vote.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heated said:


> Who is excited for a meaningful game against the NY KNICKERBOCKERS for once? Seems like a lifetime since the rivalry had any juice.


Cant wait for that game! That's gonna be a crazy atmosphere. 


Hopefully Miami can punk NY for a 2nd time in one week.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Paul had 11-8-5 on 3-10 shooting. I dont remember us ever holding him down that well in the past. Awesome job by the D tonight.


Paul has been pretty bad over the last few games.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

OT- Wow, Bucks up 4 in Dallas with 11 seconds to go


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

http://espn.go.com/nba/truehoop/miamiheat/notebook/_/page/heatreaction-101213/new-orleans-hornets-miami-heat


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^Tell Kevin Arnovitz to make an account here and vote for Wade to tie it up then 

Dallas loses to the Bucks and snap their 12 game winning streak.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Us here know more about this team than guys writing blogs for ESPN. Honestly, we've been watching this team for years.

Wade was sensational, dont get me wrong, I just feel Bosh had the better OVERALL game.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Too late to throw in a Wade vote?


----------

